# Renzetti Traveler or Saltwater Traveler



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Cant talk about the saltwater, but i just got the traveler and it seems tough and plenty big enough to handle the inshore salt needs. I have nothing to reference it to though, as I am a newb. Great quality though


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

You can tie inshore flies on a regular Traveller, no problem.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks, guys- picked up the regular Traveler at noon, tying tonight.

I was on a real starter for a couple of years, certainly got it done, but it's nice to get something like this. 

Really holds hooks tight, nice to rotate it to see the whole fly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I think a regular traveler is fine. Should be able to tie up to 2/0-3/0 size hooks with no problems. I've tied on a Saltwater Traveler since they came out with them (maybe 18yrs ago). It's a good vise!


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

I have the Presentation Saltwater 2200 and am very happy with it. I've tied down to 22 (never again  to 4/0.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a Left-Handed Saltwater Traveler, but have tied on an OG Traveler several times and loved it just as much as mine at home. 

Youll be very happy with your purchase. Renzetti is a great company that makes a great product.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks again, love the vise, the rotary feature is really handy to make better-looking flies. Not good-looking flies, but better.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Outearly said:


> Thanks again, love the vise, the rotary feature is really handy to make better-looking flies. Not good-looking flies, but better.


Maybe good lookin flies as well!  After 18yrs of who knows how many thousands of flies burned off that vise, mine's finally getting that used look, which I like. Sorta like a good leather baseball glove that's been oiled up and broke in right! Still holds a hook great, just like the day I bought it. 

Welcome to the Fly Fishing Board here on Microskiff.com!  Please join into our non-sensical rhetoric! Lol

Ted


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My vise fel apart so I had to use my old non-rotating vise. I started looking for a new one and saw I'd have to spend $100 to get a good one so I emailed Mary in Hong Kong and ordered a nice rotating vise for $25 I threw in new scissors and bobbin. With shipping I spent $50 got it in 3 days
You can call me a commie, non child of God or what ever. I don't care.
Oh I also order some nice 4 color buffs for .60 ea for Christmas presents


----------

